# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  will deca clear on the cleanse? ncaa player need help

## Baron

I can get away with a few months, but the 18 months it takes deca to clear def. Not. My question is how many months would the steroid cleanse speed up deca clearing? I already know its not gonna take the regular 5 days, I'm asking if it will speed it up and by how much.

----------


## ftony

from what i have read,deca is left stored in fat cells.I dont know of a product that can cleanse deca...Maybe there is somthing to mask it....Perhaps some vets will have info for you..good luck

----------


## spywizard

no.. it will not if memory serves.. go on a strict cutter, even then it will be very hard to cleanse deca from the body..

----------


## baseball_guy

Hey Baron i am an ncaa athlete as well and in the same boat as you with the deca situation.. i was wonderin if you passed your drug test and if so what did u do exacally....please help!

----------


## baseball_guy

does anyone kno how the hell to get deca out of my system so i dont fail my test...???????? please help anyone??????

----------


## TexSavant

the are a multiplicity of problems with deca and drug tests. First of all - the ester quite long-acting as we all no doubt know - second and more important is that some of the metabolites of nandrolone themselves have a very long elimination half life. As if this were not enough, nandrolone and consequently its said metabolites- occur in such low amounts naturally that even a minute elevation is a give away. Personally, I'd go for the fake dong with someone elses 'liquid'.... there was an olympic athlete who has so far successfully argued that his positive test for nandrolone was caused by supplements interacting with something else...and theres some science to back it up.... but you are in a tough position. Decas what got Ben Johnson busted back in '88.

----------


## baseball_guy

what am i suposed to do about the proctor that supposetly watches you when you take the test???? 

- is it 100% chance that it will show in my test? or is there some hope to hang on to for me...
-**** decaaaaaa!!! ****

----------


## baseball_guy

and jus to make sure, im getting a urine test from ncaa will deca show in urine for sure or only in blood test??
-Someone tell me somethin good please!!!!!

----------


## scriptfactory

> *what am i suposed to do about the proctor that supposetly watches you when you take the test????* 
> 
> - is it 100% chance that it will show in my test? or is there some hope to hang on to for me...
> -**** decaaaaaa!!! ****


They have a prosthetic penis that supposedly looks just like the real thing. It has a reservoir that holds synthetic/"donor" urine. Never seen one in real life, but I have friends that have used them before.

----------


## Baron

> They have a prosthetic penis that supposedly looks just like the real thing. It has a reservoir that holds synthetic/"donor" urine. Never seen one in real life, but I have friends that have used them before.


Is that a serious post? If so then that's crazy.

----------


## baseball_guy

yo man... did you pass ur test ?? i want to know if im ****ed or wat...

----------


## Baron

I didn't get tested yet. Thing is I wanna add deca to my cycle and i wanna be sure there's a way to beat this. I've been researching like crazy and it looks to me like ther isn't a way to beat this aside from submitting someone elses stuff who's clean. Kinda sux. I hope you pass your test somehow dood.

----------


## Baron

I would try using the steroid cleanse regardless, maybe you'll get lucky. If I find a sureway ill pm you.

----------


## baseball_guy

thanks man... im ****in sweatin bullets tho... dude if i were u i wouldnt touch deca if u play ball and have to get tested... i wish i never would have touched it.. i need a maskin agent but they test for that ****in shit to...

----------


## Baron

Yeah the tests are ridiculous nowadays. Its rolling the dice. Guess if this stuff wasn't so effective, people wouldn't take that gamble

----------


## Baron

And yeah most likely I will not touch deca ever.thnx for the warning

----------


## HoldMyOwn311

baseball guy I'm tryin to PM you with no luck man I gotta get a hold of you and tell you what to do

----------


## scriptfactory

> Is that a serious post? If so then that's crazy.


Completely serious.

----------


## Baron

That's crazy. Whoever came up with that is a genius if it actually works.

----------


## Baron

That's crazy. Whoever came up with that is a genius if it actually works.

----------


## baseball_guy

hodlmy own, 
i think i need like 25 post for you to pm or somthin... or do u have facebook or somethin else i can talk to u on ?
i def need some help

----------


## Baron

You should just talk thru aim. Doubt anyone will give away a facebook here. Or send email

----------


## baseball_guy

hey for guys worried about deca i been researchin my ass off and i found that if you take vitamen lecithin this helps disperse THC metabolites( this is were the deca stores ) into blood stream throughout body ... in turn gets the shit out of ur urine= pass test! 
ima try it hope it works for me and you...
Oh ya a a fiber based laxitive helps disperse that shit to.. might be shittin but **** it!

----------


## baseball_guy

good point on the facebook.... ha never thought about that shit man... but ya HOLDMY OWN... if you got aim let me kno man...

----------


## baseball_guy

the metabolites is what shows in the urine the deca stores in ur fatt cells but that vitamin is what helps disprse into the blood... my bad

----------


## sphincter

I'f you have any chance of getting tested, don't take deca ; period. What property about Deca is it that you need/want so badly that isn't provided by some other compound or stack that has much lower chance of detection??

----------


## baseball_guy

DDDDDDuuuuuudeee.... i kno man my stupid ass just didnt research it good enough... i figured i was in juco sooo it was kool didnt think id get randomly slected when i transferd to ncaa... believe me i regret it...the shit was not anything i would brag about...

----------


## Baron

Try everything you can, people beat this stuff all the time I'm sure you can if you invest the time.

----------


## baseball_guy

thanks for the POSITIVE incentive bro.....appreciate it.

----------


## TREN/PROP/WINNY

good info..

----------

